# How to advertise a new boarding facility



## DarlaPony96 (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi everyone!

I'm trying to start my own boarding business. I have several ads out online including Equine Now and Craigslist. What are some good ways I can advertise to get business? I do have a sign posted at my local feed store, but that's the only feed store we have. 

Thank you! :cowboy:


----------



## Hammersmith Farms (Jun 22, 2014)

*Check out my post above*

The best way to find boarders. Lots of good suggestions


----------

